# Red Dead Redemption... is AWESOME



## Xaios (May 21, 2010)

If any of you have been following the reviews for this game thus far, you know that it's pretty much a critical darling. It's got about a 95% rating on Metacritic on both X360 and PS3, which makes it the highest rated PS3 game of the year and second highest X360 game behind Mass Effect 2.

I only really started following this game a couple weeks ago, but the more I saw, the more intrigued I became. My father is a huge Louis Lamour fan (He literally owns every single novel written by Louis Lamour. ALL of them.), so maybe some of that rubbed off on me. When the reviews started pouring in calling it the greatest thing since sliced bread and praising it for its story, setting and characters, I knew I had to play it. However, there was just one problem: I didn't own an Xbox or a PS3.

So, yesterday, I went out and bought an Xbox. Literally just to play this game. I actually bought the bundle that includes Forza Motorsport, 2 controllers and a 250gb drive, but I got for the same price as a regular Elite model because the store was out of the Elite bundles. 

And let me tell you, after the few hours of play time I got last night, there is absolutely no regret in that decision, as so far it has definitely lived up to the hype. There is NOTHING about this game that is not enjoyable. You could literally stand in place and circle around and the spectacular scenery would still make it worthwhile. And even if that got boring, there's a LOT of stuff to do.

I'm going to keep playing when I get home from work, but so far this game has definitely proven a worthwhile purchase. More than anything, I enjoy games for their characters and stories, so this one is a perfect fit for me. The stunning landscape is also a great bonus, it's pretty much perfectly rendered. Everything else is great too. The horses can be a tough to control in a videogame context, but that's to be expected. The shooting mechanics are also quite good as well.

Highly recommended.


----------



## synrgy (May 21, 2010)

It's one of the only non XBLA games on 360 that's in native 1080p. I'm tempted to buy it based on that alone. Toss in the 'sandbox multiplayer' mode I've been hearing about, and I'm basically sold. I'm probably picking this up in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## auxioluck (May 21, 2010)

This one was worth picking up at midnight. The best looking game I've played...beats FFXIII. 

They've still got some glitches to fix online, but other than that, it's an absolute blast, and graphically blows me away. 

Rockstar did not miss a detail in this that I can find so far. Totally a home run.


----------



## GazPots (May 22, 2010)

While it's a great game, the autoaim in multiplayer is an Epic Fail.



At least at rank 17 you unlock the modes that force manual aiming. But still, they shouldn't have put the blight on humanity that is auto aim in. People on manual aim are basically forced to switch to auto just to have a slight chance of winning the gunfight. 



Apart from that it fuckin rocks. So many small details that make this legendary.


----------



## Choop (May 22, 2010)

I reeeeeaaaaallllyyyyy want this game. I've always sort of been interested in a game that can pull off the western theme and also be of high quality, with considerable depth.


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 22, 2010)

I'll probably try it out tomorrow.
My brother is big on gaming and he got it at the midnight release.

It's intense to watch and I'll bet even better to play. 

Also, congrats on the new xbox!


----------



## Xaios (May 23, 2010)

Getting pretty far in, just did the mission in Nuevo Paraiso where you take over the the big jail and find the mexican guy you used to run with. I believe there's only one more mission in this region and then it's up to Tall Trees.

I cannot do justice to just how richly these characters are drawn, they are some very nuanced and human fellas. They've got all kinds of foibles, but they're still consistent enough in the way they act to make you think they could be real people.


----------



## MFB (May 23, 2010)

I really wanna buy it but have absolutely zero spare cash


----------



## synrgy (May 24, 2010)

I picked it up on Friday. So far I'm really enjoying it.

Not nearly deep enough into it to do a full review, but I'll say 'so far, so good!'.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 24, 2010)

got it for the ps3
multiplayer is amazing if youre with friends (we had a 6 player posse, stole a carivan thingy, so it was full, went to mexico and massacred the mexican army. so much win)
multiplayer by yourself is ok. single player is awesome toooo.
lasso is amazing.


----------



## ashopefades (May 27, 2010)

I got my hopes up wayyy too high for RDR. Picked it up the minute the doors opened at blockbuster, got all the way up to mexico the first 8 hours or so of gameplay and it all fizzled out. Nothing really "stuck" on me in a way that screamed, "Hey! This is something new and innovative, never seen in sandbox title before!" It felt like I done it, somewhere, some how before... just with a different coat of paint.

Not to mention it's just pathetically easy.


----------



## Trypios (May 27, 2010)

Nothing beats 'Sunset Riders'


----------



## Prydogga (May 27, 2010)

Man, the multiplayer in this is just awesome, nothing beats riding around on a horse owning kids with the springfield. Love this game!


----------



## GazPots (May 28, 2010)

Getting mauled by a bear multiple times in multiplayer freeroam with a friend was hilarious, but the genius was the fact that i took one swipe at the next one with a knife and managed to down it right away.



My friend was all shotgunned up ready to laugh his ass off as i was getting mauled. He was dissappointed to say the least.


Still i got cougared numberous times later on and even fell down a fuck off cliff to my death cause of the fucking courgar killing my fucking horse at the top. 




PS - anyone hit the "Legendary" animals you need to hunt? I found the wolf one and it took at least 7 shotgun blasts from close range. Took a while to down that fucker.


----------



## synrgy (May 28, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Still i got cougared numberous times later on and even fell down a fuck off cliff to my death cause of the fucking courgar killing my fucking horse at the top.



That's happened to me like 30 times now. 

On one of the better ones, as I was rolling down the side of this cliff to my doom, having been launched into said situation by a cougar, a wild boar came charging down to 'help' me fall down said cliff side. So yeah, I got simultaneously killed by a cougar, a boar, and extreme heights. Beat that, real life! 

I'm still enjoying this game a lot. I *LOVE* that there is essentially no loading at all until or unless you reach a story point. You can ride your horse for miles and miles and miles and never once see a loading screen, and the horizon line just keeps changing with the vast landscape in all directions. The view from some of the higher ground is amazing. Definitely the best 'sandbox' level design I've seen yet.

There have been some 'wtf' moments, like yesterday I was in the middle of a mission, having a gunfight while on horseback. In the blink of an eye, as I was in the middle of aiming and shooting at a bandit, my horse reared up and managed to stick it's head *right in front* of my shotgun barrel *just* as I pulled the trigger. I inadvertently killed my own horse, and they took away 50 honor points for it. I was just sitting there like "SHIT!! It wasn't my fault!! I didn't mean to, honest!!" 

I then dropped everything to skin my own dead horse.


----------



## AvantGuardian (May 28, 2010)

Too many awesome games coming out, no time to play any of them. I really want to play RDR but I've still got to finish FFXIII and I'm really hoping to pick up Alan Wake too. How come there's no summer vacation from work like there was back when I was in school?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2010)

It's true, this game is fucking awesome


----------



## auxioluck (May 28, 2010)

Just beat it last night, enjoying the side quests now and still levelling up in Free Roam.

By the way, not gonna spoil the ending, but I'll just say it was NOT what I expected.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2010)

auxioluck said:


> Just beat it last night, enjoying the side quests now and still levelling up in Free Roam.
> 
> By the way, not gonna spoil the ending, but I'll just say it was NOT what I expected.



Some little brat blurted it out on YouTube, what a prick


----------



## GazPots (May 28, 2010)

Also has anyone had the misfotrune to enable Dead Eye just as they are cougared off their horse at the top of a cliff?


Makes for quite a long wait as you slow mo fall down a huge rockface.


----------



## synrgy (May 28, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Also has anyone had the misfotrune to enable Dead Eye just as they are cougared off their horse at the top of a cliff?
> 
> 
> Makes for quite a long wait as you slow mo fall down a huge rockface.



The cougar/boar incident I described? Yeah. Dead Eye.


----------



## auxioluck (May 28, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Some little brat blurted it out on YouTube, what a prick



Oh what a tit. That was such a crazy moment for me, I was hoping everyone here would get the full experience I did with it. Damn that sucks. I will Dead Eye his dick with a cougar.


----------



## GazPots (May 29, 2010)

synrgy said:


> The cougar/boar incident I described? Yeah. Dead Eye.



Lol i missed your post somehow. Pretty much anything in this game can be funny. Especially anything hunting related. Multiplayer hunting is the shit though. 


Except going into dead eye and falling down a cliff only to watch your guy tumble for minutes and minutes..............


----------



## synrgy (Jun 1, 2010)

Last night I killed a bear with a hunting knife.

I'm never going to have another opportunity to say that.

On a more serious note, I've been playing the absolute crap out of this, but has anyone else been experiencing a lot of weird, glitchy moments in the single player? Some guy will try to duel me and I'll accept, and then just as we're supposed to draw, my horse magically appears in between us and I can't see the guy now to shoot at him, but he shoots me right through the horse with one shot..

Or I'm trying to pick a hogtied guy up to put him on a horse, but he just stays on the ground as my character goes through all the animation of picking him up and carrying him, but my character now can't do anything else.. Can't shoot, can't aim, can't 'drop' this non-existent body, can't put the non-existent body on the horse..

There have been several more, but those are the only specifics jumping out in my memory..

That aside, I think I can comfortably say at this point -- having not even tried the multiplayer yet -- that this game is the real deal. I'd give it at least 4 stars. I may end up giving it 5 depending on how the rest of the single player and the multiplayer go.

When I get home tonight I intend to finish up all the challenges. I got the hunting rank 10 last night so now I just need rank 10 for survival, treasure and sharpshooting. All 3 are currently on rank 9 so I shouldn't have much left to do. Legend of the West outfit better be worth it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just sold my shitty crate head for $140, so I'm buying the game toady!!!!!


----------



## GazPots (Jun 1, 2010)

On the glitch front i've had times when all the button commands don't work. For example i wanted to buy a newspaper (you get the cheats from these) and the B button promt never appears, and as i whistle my horse to leave i can't mount him or do shit. Nevermind the fact i fucking wanted to save the game but I CAN'T since the fucking button doesn't work.

So i reloaded the last autosave and it works again (autosave saved my bacon ).



I've also had it get to the sharpshooter level where i have to shoot 5 birds from a moving train. Yet as soon as i get on the train and get to the roof no godamn birds ever spawn. I rode the train from one side of the map to the other and NOT ONE BIRD appeared. Within 1 minute of me getting off and the train leaving again the fucking birds appear.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 1, 2010)

It is glitchy yes, but it's still the most awesome game ever.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't ever come into a game and not expect something like that to happen Gaz.


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 1, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It is glitchy yes, but it's still the most awesome game ever.



I disagree, I think Donkey Kong was the most awesome game ever.

/billymadison


----------



## Xaios (Jun 1, 2010)

Finished the main quest last night. The ending was very effective, although it leaves me wanting more than what the remainder of the game can provide.

Still, amazing game from start to finish.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 2, 2010)

I got almost all the stuff I was shooting for last night, except I kinda got sidetracked on another thing and neglected to do treasure hunter rank 10. That's the last of the ambient challenges that I need, though. 

On the bright side, the reason I missed that is because it took me *several* attempts to finally eliminate all other players in a round of poker in Blackwater. 

Word to the wise: Avoid games with the guy dressed in a grey suit with a matching top hat. That guy's a hell of a card player who I just can't seem to beat.

Question: I have completed all steps for the US Army uniform except purchasing the scrap from the tailor in Blackwater. When I go see the tailor, the scrap still says 'unavailable', even though I've completed all the other tasks. Anybody know what's up with that?


----------



## GazPots (Jun 2, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Don't ever come into a game and not expect something like that to happen Gaz.



I do expect glitches in games but more often than not i get shafted royally by being glitched at probably the most inconvenient times ever.  



I'll honestly decided to do one more mission before i save and BAM, my fucking game character will become some sort of robot who can only do the fucking moonwalk or some nonsense making me have to reload stuff again from an hour ago.


----------



## TruthDose (Jun 3, 2010)

This game is fucking sick!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just got my copy yesterday, but I can't play until Sunday. Dammit!


----------



## Origin (Jun 3, 2010)

My friend rented it and I sat down and watched him...extremely long opening cutscene...followed by more introductory cutscenes...then..cutscenes. The first thing you kill is a rabbit...and then you herd some cows (fucking seriously?)...then some horses. Then more cows. They talk a lot the whole time. I think there was some shooting in there...OH YEAH. One battle in the 2 hours I watched him, which he had to deviate from the story to do.  I dunno if I was seeing all the wrong parts of the game here, but as far as I know the 'Action' label is quite misleading.  *brace for flame* I'm sure it gets better later on, but the intro killed all of my interest in it. I like action games, not ....talking and cattle simulator games.


----------



## TruthDose (Jun 4, 2010)

Origin said:


> My friend rented it and I sat down and watched him...extremely long opening cutscene...followed by more introductory cutscenes...then..cutscenes. The first thing you kill is a rabbit...and then you herd some cows (fucking seriously?)...then some horses. Then more cows. They talk a lot the whole time. I think there was some shooting in there...OH YEAH. One battle in the 2 hours I watched him, which he had to deviate from the story to do.  I dunno if I was seeing all the wrong parts of the game here, but as far as I know the 'Action' label is quite misleading.  *brace for flame* I'm sure it gets better later on, but the intro killed all of my interest in it. I like action games, not ....talking and cattle simulator games.




Nah man, it gets a whole lot better. If you dig GTA at all, you'll probably like this more.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2010)

It's a very long game, don't get put off by the non-action parts.

I loved every second of it, it's amazing how herding some cows or just riding through the desert can be so much fun, truly a testament to Rockstar's game-making ability.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 4, 2010)

Indeed. It's really amazing how this game makes the most mundane things seem interest, it's like an MMO in that respect. I could be riding along and I'll see the plant icon pop up on the minimap. I'll stop my horse dead in his tracks, jump off, run towards the plant and pick it up and be like "aw yeah, I got me a plant!"

I enjoy games that are really dialogue driven, that's why I'm sad that I've finished the main game. I really wish I could interract more with the characters I've already met. The banter and conversation in this game was amazingly well done, I want more of it!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 5, 2010)

If i hear him say "Ms. MacFarlane" one more time..............................


----------



## GazPots (Jun 6, 2010)

I've decided to just become a bad guy. So tomorrow i'm gonna just cause some carnage and see what the game throws at me.


----------



## sentagoda (Jun 9, 2010)

damn what a great game. gta was ok, but this. Man im a cowboy baby!


----------



## m4rK (Jun 12, 2010)

Great game indeed but I got through the main story a little to fast. So many fun little things I'm still learning about too. Placing a lady on the railroad tracks, awesome! 
Just getting started in multiplayer now, I like all the different scenarios you can play in.


----------



## generation_trip (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got this game yesterday  played through the single player abit was so weird because i was just exploring the mountains minding my own business when i came across this old man who was kneeling down crying next to (what im guessing to be) his dead wife so i jumped off my horse and stood there watching as he grabbed the revolver (which im guessing she used to kill herself) and shot himself in the head i was like wtf! original romeo and juliet much. oh yeah and i also was riding along when i see this guy jump of his horse with some urgency and take a piss up a rock :| i was like LOL honestly this game is great has so many little things to make you laugh.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 14, 2010)

Just started the multiplayer last night.

It's totally tits. 

I love when I feel like I'm really getting my money's worth from a game. It happens so rarely any more.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 14, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I love when I feel like I'm really getting my money's worth from a game. It happens so rarely any more.





I paid £50 for my copy and I feel it was worth every penny.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 14, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I paid £50 for my copy and I feel it was worth every penny.



Right, whereas on the other hand I've got MW2, which I barely touch at all any more (already), paid almost $70 for, and now they want me to spend another $30 on maps.

Rockstar and Bioware are pretty much owning this generation, for me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 14, 2010)

Another great thing about this game is that the DLC will be free


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Sep 29, 2010)

didn;t mean to dig up an old thread but I've played this game to death. I even got the "Redeemd" achievement. I gotta say, playing this game gave me a whole new respect for old John Wayne and Clint Eastwood movies. Never use to care for Westerns but after this, I dunno I juts feel like I can really appreciate that old Cowboy vibe. Sayin the right thing at the right time and off into the sunset.


Also, did anyone else find that song that gets played as soon as you get to Mexico one of the BEST GAMING MOMENTS EVER. Perfect song for a perfect landscape. I got there at the sun was setting and was just awe struck by it all (although I have heard people say they got there when the sun was rising with the same thought)


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Sep 29, 2010)

generation_trip said:


> Just got this game yesterday  played through the single player abit was so weird because i was just exploring the mountains minding my own business when i came across this old man who was kneeling down crying next to (what im guessing to be) his dead wife so i jumped off my horse and stood there watching as he grabbed the revolver (which im guessing she used to kill herself) and shot himself in the head i was like wtf! original romeo and juliet much. oh yeah and i also was riding along when i see this guy jump of his horse with some urgency and take a piss up a rock :| i was like LOL honestly this game is great has so many little things to make you laugh.


 
i saw the same thing up in tall trees. one time when i was up there a guy stole my horse. so i whistled back for it, which knocked the guy off, and I procceded to ensure punishment. i lassoed the asshole and dragged him around for a bit. then out of no where a pack of wolves come out and began to eat the guy off of my lasso. the AI in that game is brilliant!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 29, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Another great thing about this game is that the DLC will be free



So much for that idea. 800 MS points per DLC.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah i agree. the first DLC was free but the two new ones are 800 MSpoints a pop. laaame.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking forward to new campaign DLC.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Sep 29, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Looking forward to new campaign DLC.


----------



## meisterjager (Sep 29, 2010)

See, I was getting all hyped up ready to buy this thinking 'cool, a new indepth game I can lose a few days to', then I realise I've got spend the equivalent of another 1600 MS points to be up to date. Same shit with CoD. 

That shit really irks me..


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 29, 2010)

I only just stopped playing CoD when Reach came out and never bought DLC, you really don't need to buy the DLC for some things, you probably would to a bit more online use in RDR but I think I never had any trouble when I borrowed it, and there was already DLC out.


----------



## meisterjager (Sep 29, 2010)

Not keeping up with DLC basically ruined World at War online for me, cos of the bootings. Same thing's happened now with MWII. I don't really wanna buy another game where if I don't opt to pay them more money, it ruins it for me. If this is the case, I'll wait for it to drop more in price and buy it solely for the campaign.

Sooo bitter!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 29, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> See, I was getting all hyped up ready to buy this thinking 'cool, a new indepth game I can lose a few days to', then I realise I've got spend the equivalent of another 1600 MS points to be up to date. Same shit with CoD.
> 
> That shit really irks me..



It's not so pressing in RDR, truly. The DLC isn't required in any way for a good experience. So far, it's all in direct relation to the online play, and trust me: as well as this game sold, there are still PLENTY of people to play online with who don't have any DLC.

So, don't sweat it. You're really not missing out on much at all by not getting any of the DLC released thus far, unless you're buying the game to play poker with people online.


----------



## Joose (Oct 20, 2010)

Just started playin' this game last night. Fuckin' phenomenal.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 24, 2010)

I love the hell out of this game, but seriously, once I got 100% completion there really wasn't much reason to come back to it. I don't do online multiplayer and I don't really care about trophies, so I've barely played it at all since hitting 100%.

That said, I'm contemplating picking up a used copy for 360 so I can get 100% _again_ now that I've done it on PS3


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally picked this game up 3 days ago. I'm not a huge gamer, but I'm already pushing the 10-hour mark  This is easily the most engrossing game I've played in a long, long time.


----------



## MFB (Nov 11, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Finally picked this game up 3 days ago. I'm not a huge gamer, but I'm already pushing the 10-hour mark  This is easily the most engrossing game I've played in a long, long time.



Don't even THINK about picking up Mass Effect or Mass Effect 2 then


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 11, 2010)

MFB said:


> Don't even THINK about picking up Mass Effect or Mass Effect 2 then



I have a PS3, so I'm safe from the clutches of Mass Effect addiction... For now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 22, 2011)

Who got Undead Nightmare?

I got put off by how difficult it was in some areas, but after finishing L.A. Noire I've gone back to it and I'm fucking loving it! I read a review that said this:

"Don't worry that it's utterly ridiculous, because it's also completely brilliant."

...and I wholeheartedly agree with that statement


----------



## ittoa666 (May 22, 2011)

I bought undead nightmare. It's totally worth it.


----------



## MFB (May 22, 2011)

I finally got this game, and I love how it's more linear than GTAs. My biggest gripe with that franchise is that I really have no attachment to the main character and there's so much else to do, I don't care about the story. With RDR, there's other stuff to do yes, but for the most part the campaign is keeping me attached.


----------



## GazPots (May 22, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I bought undead nightmare. It's totally worth it.



I was tempted by this and as of a few hours ago i've got the add-on ordered.


I forgot how kick ass this game was.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2011)

GazPots said:


> I was tempted by this and as of a few hours ago i've got the add-on ordered.
> 
> 
> I forgot how kick ass this game was.



The dlc adds a lot of fun gameplay. Plus the sasquatch creatures are hilarious.


----------

